# Hit a bit of a rut need some little tweaks!



## caucau (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi there, new poster.

I started at the gym i go to (well its a personal trainer really) exactly 1 year ago today, at 7 st 7lbs, and have been going twice a week since. I went to 8 st 12lbs by christmas, then 9 st 2 by easter, went away for 2 weeks lost 5 lbs, and now am back up to 9 st 7lbs. My body fat is now around 11%.

I'm 21 and around 165cm (5 ft 6/7in) and my target weight is 11 stone. My diet at the moment is pretty good i'd say, i eat on a daily basis 2 baked potatoes (each with 1/2 tin of tuna), 120g of pasta, and after i'l usually eat either a yoghurt with 2 cereal bars, or a banana (sometimes with custard). I'll have 3 or 4 lots of dextrose mixed with juice through the day too, and a couple of glasses of milk.

Are there any other foods that are crucial that i'm missing? There are always going to be tough patches where no gains are made but i need to kick on again now and just need a bit more advice.

P.S. I do not like eggs at all!

Thanks


----------

